# Overweight pigeons



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I know I have been asking a lot of questions lately, but I got one more that I don't have enough experience to know whats the best thing to do.

Gayser, the PMV pigeon who I think is an older pigeon and never got back into flying, continues to look bigger and bigger.
He does occasionally do some hovering flight as if to get some exercise, but if he tries to fly in a certain direction he either goes backwards or goes in the wrong direction. He seems to have stopped trying recently. This is also the pigeon that cannot mate with Gerty because he cannot mount her. She usually tries to get under him, but he ends up mating with the floor. I doubt if he could maintain the control to hover at the appropriate moment in the mating.
He seems to be getting grumpy as well, but I noticed today how much bigger he is than Baby, who is also a full grown male. Maybe it is because he knows he is bigger that he is getting more aggressive.
He still runs about and does not appear to have any problem with his legs and being too heavy that way, but he rarely tries to fly anymore.
I have been putting some extra hemp out for Baby and Blondie because they have two babies to feed, but Gayser is often bullying Baby out of the way and eating the hemp for himself. They all have vitamins and probiotics, but I got the feeling the only way I could make him loose weight is to put him in a cage by himself, which is something that I am really reluctant to do. It seems like a punishment, he is bound to be unhappy in there. Does anyone have any alternative idea's? All the birds feed from the same bowls so it is hard to give him something separate. Maybe there is something I could supplement his diet with to help him loose weight?

Any help appreciated,
Brian.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how do you know he is overweight? have you weighed him. as long as you keep the seed mix at 16% protein he should be fine and then wean the youngsters mature you can lower it.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I just bought seeds called Pigeon Diet Mix (depurative) that would help to get rid of the extra fat/toxins from eating too much.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh is that what depurative means? Diet/detox mix? I can buy that in 20kg sacks at medicanimal.com for about 18 pound. I did not realise that was what it was for, I thought I read that it was good for when they were molting or something?. Thanks for the info, I will get some of that next bag I have to buy.

Brian


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

This the product i buy for diet

Baden Diet Mix 
Analysis:
Crude Protein 13.7%,
Carbohydrates 63.60%
Crude Fat 5.39%
Crude Fiber 5.83%
Moisture 10.2%
Ingredients:
Malt barley, hard red wheat, white milo, safflower seed, red milo, buckwheat, flax seed, canola seed, canary seed, white millet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are going to give extra hemp for the pair that have babies, maybe you could put it in their box or cage or where ever they nest.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have tried to put a pot of hemp inside their box, but part of the problem is that Gayser is getting so big, he is getting quite bossy especially toward Baby and I don't want to setup a situation where they might end up fighting in the box with the babies.
They used to be quite equally matched , but lately I have seen Gayser biting Baby in quite a violent fashion and I have to break them up. I am not sure why Gayser is getting so grumpy, it might be something to do with him no being able to mate with Gerty. Maybe he is suffering from frustration. Or maybe it is just plain old size, Gayser knows he is bigger and heavier than Baby.
I think Gayser also feels a bit lonely at night because he is the only one who has to stay off the bar at night where most of the others go to sleep. I'm not sure what has caused this change in temperament, but if Gayser looses weight they will be evenly matched again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where does he sleep then?


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Would you believe that medicanimal have stopped selling the depurative mix, I'm having a look around to see if I can find it elsewhere.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

He just sleeps in a number of different spots or standing on a brick like tonight.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

its always the delivery charge that makes these things too expensive. Medicanimal used to sell WILLSBRIDGE depurative 20kg for £11 and no delivery charge. everywhere else I am looking is charging about £15 for the seed and £6 for delivery. Its the main thing that makes the internet expensive, except for big companies that have special delivery deals.


----------

